# Can eggs be taken away from a leopard gecko?



## Wizard

I recently adopted a pair and i know from the previous owner that the female has layed eggs, but they were unfertilized. This is no surprise as the conditions were wrong.

I dont want to get absolutely flamed for this topic but i cant afford to bring up babies...i didnt go out and BUY a pair, and then expect them not to get giggy but, i'd like to know if the female will be affected if the eggs are removed?

If it happens, and i can take the eggs away, i will find someone who wants to incubate them and find homes for them.

So does anyone know if this is a viable option?

Thanks,

Wizard.

Obviously if i have no other option, then i will leave her to do her thing and hope i can find homes the offspring.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

they don't get upset or anything if you take away the eggs, people do it all the time to incubate them. if they're not fertilised you can bin them but if you don't want to breed then i wouldn't recommend keeping a pair ie male and female as it will just stress the females system making eggs for no good reason plus he'll bother her all the time.


----------



## Wizard

Uh-oh...i think my knowledge just ran out!

I thought females laid eggs regardless of whether there was a male around or not?

Is my only option to separate them?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

They can but not always and they will be infertile. if there is a male he will badger her to mate and she will lay fertilised eggs. The fertilised eggs can be bigger and put more strain on her system using excess calcium etc.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

Wizard said:


> Uh-oh...i think my knowledge just ran out!
> 
> I thought females laid eggs regardless of whether there was a male around or not?
> 
> Is my only option to separate them?


 Maybe get another female so he can split his advances between them.


----------



## Wizard

about_a_girluk said:


> The fertilised eggs can be bigger and put more strain on her system using excess calcium etc.


Ah yes...i see your point.



about_a_girluk said:


> Maybe get another female so he can split his advances between them.


I cant really get another female as these two are in a 24"x12" viv...i wouldnt want to shoe horn another female in there.

Damn it! i need to re-evalute the situation here.

I wish i had thought about babies a bit sooner...i just really didnt want the kid to give these reps to one of his mates who would probably have even less clue than he did, plus there was the fact that i really wanted them:blush:...i just really thought there would be a way to deal with the possiblity of babies...like giving the eggs to a breeder to care for.

I'd hate to give one away but i dont want babies and i cant afford a another viv to keep her away from his advances. She does hide away (apart from when the crix come her way), could this be becuase he harrasses her!?


----------



## SleepyD

> I'd hate to give one away but i dont want babies and i cant afford a another viv to keep her away from his advances. She does hide away (apart from when the crix come her way), could this be becuase he harrasses her!?


as said males will pester/stress females if kept with them which is why many breeders keep the boys seperate and unfortunately the females are under enough stress etc being gravid and producing eggs without the extra stress etc of a male which could lead to possible health problems ie egg-binding, non-eating, severe weight loss.
I really would advise seperating them plus if you don't want the eggs chilling any eggs that are laid if you cannot raise/incubate them.


----------



## Wizard

SleepyD said:


> as said males will pester/stress females if kept with them which is why many breeders keep the boys seperate and unfortunately the females are under enough stress etc being gravid and producing eggs without the extra stress etc of a male which could lead to possible health problems ie egg-binding, non-eating, severe weight loss.
> I really would advise seperating them


i cant have this...she is such a lovely little thing...i'd hate for her to be unhappy. She is a touch on the slim side although she has a fantastic appetite. 



SleepyD said:


> plus if you don't want the eggs chilling any eggs that are laid if you cannot raise/incubate them.


What does this mean?? aborting the eggs?

i'm guessing they wont really be bothered if they are separated?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

buy a plastic storage box with lid and melt air holes, loads of people do it (they get called RUBs a lot) as long as ventilation is good and temperature monitored with a stat it'll be perfect.


----------



## Mirf

Wizard said:


> What does this mean?? aborting the eggs?
> 
> i'm guessing they wont really be bothered if they are separated?


As soon as she has laid the eggs remove them and then pop them in the freezer for 24 hours. They can then be safely disposed of. It simply ensures that if the eggs _are_ fertile nothing will come of them.


----------



## Wizard

Mirf said:


> As soon as she has laid the eggs remove them and then pop them in the freezer for 24 hours. They can then be safely disposed of. It simply ensures that if the eggs _are_ fertile nothing will come of them.


Ah i see...guessed as much. 


I wish they could stay as they are, but if she's going to suffer from being in with him 24/7 then somethings gonna have to change...i just have to try and figure out how!:hmm:

Thanks for the help all of you!


----------



## Mirf

Maybe a mini chastity belt?:lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

You could think about swapping your male with somone for a female. Just make sure you follow strict quarentine. (Excuse my spelling lol)


----------



## Wizard

Mirf said:


> Maybe a mini chastity belt?:lol2:


I wish!LOL! I hate the thought of giving either away, as the female is just so pretty, and the male is already climbing onto my hand to come out of the viv after only a week!:flrt:



LiamRatSnake said:


> You could think about swapping your male with somone for a female. Just make sure you follow strict quarentine. (Excuse my spelling lol)


This has crossed my mind...

Ive spoken with the land lady (mum:whistling2, and she says there is no way we have space for another viv...so Phil 'n' Lil will have to be separated if i dont want Lil to suffer

I just dont know if separating them will affect them since they have been together for 2-3 years now...?


----------



## pigglywiggly

they wont be bothered, she`ll be a bit more outgoing with him not around to bother her, and he`ll make you a very nice handleable pet.

if you havnt room for another viv, dont see why you cant have him a storage box on top, with a heat mat under a third of it? would mom throw a wobbily? or would she even notice?:whistling2:


----------



## Wizard

pigglywiggly said:


> they wont be bothered, she`ll be a bit more outgoing with him not around to bother her, and he`ll make you a very nice handleable pet.
> 
> if you havnt room for another viv, dont see why you cant have him a storage box on top, with a heat mat under a third of it? would mom throw a wobbily? or would she even notice?:whistling2:


Unfortunately she would notice as they are in the lounge...but as i said in my other thread, i have a plan to shoe horn them into my room...perhaps in a home made stacker.:2thumb:

Where there's a will there's a way!


----------

